# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  sleep cycle on the iPod touch

## RealityEnds

Hey guys. I havent posted here in a while. Sorry to say I've kind of given up on lucid dreaming. It's frustrating lying there trying to wild and giving up, or trying to mild and having nothing at all happen. Anywhoozle, I have this new app on my ipod touch called sleep cycle. Its uses the accelerometer to detect your movement at night, and create a graph of your heavy and lighter sleep phases. This would be perfect to ascertain the opportune time to wake my self up in a nice juicy REM stage. Has anyone used this device in such a way? I will be making a thread on it this weekend to see if i can successfully WILD using it. 

sorry if there's a thread like this already.  :Sad:

----------


## moongrass

So do you strap the ipod to you or what? Im not sure how this would really help you WILD. Please keep in mind traditional WILD is the hardest method to use and I dont suggest it to people who are new. Just stick with lucid dreaming and it will happen.

----------


## ClearView

Yeah this app is really really helpful. I've used this app in that exact way.
Except, I used it to find my ideal REM period. I woke myself up in different times during my "dreaming" period, and experimented the best time for me to wake up.
Very useful, I would recommend anyone with an ipod touch to get it.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I dont know how that would really work sense your somewhat paralyzed when your asleep.*

----------


## moongrass

Yeah, can someone better explain what the app. does and how it helps?

----------


## Perlinfalcon

I've been using this for a few weeks. Results are inconclusive. It's hard to tell what exactly is being measured. From what I can tell, it does record those brief moments when you wake between sleep cycles. This could help in recognizing the end of a REM cycle, perhaps. I've had a couple of lucids while recording with the thing. From what I can tell they happened when the program told me I was in deep sleep.

I haven't tried using it as an alarm yet. So far it has mostly proved interesting in learning my sleep patterns.

----------


## iFatal

Just got the app for my iPad i'll post results later  :wink2:

----------


## JiuJitsuJoe

The app uses the iPhones accelerometer to measure your movements during NREM sleep and you non-movements during REM sleep. It graphs this data for you as well. The app uses this data to wake you up just after REM sleep and as close to the alarm you set.*

For us lucid dreamers we can use this app to find out when we are usually in REM sleep so we can set our own alarm just before it. Or so that's the theory. Just got the app today will try and graph my sleep pattern tonight and will post results.*

----------


## JP

According to the applications description you place your iphone/itouch/ipad in your bed with you, using the accelerometer in the device your movements are recorded to determine which sleep phase you are in. Sleep Cycle then wakes you in your lightest sleep cycle.

----------


## moongrass

How accurate is it? I wouldn't think the accelerometer in the ipod would be very precise?

----------


## JiuJitsuJoe

I'll tell you after tonight. It does have a test function with it and it picked up all my movements when I tested it this morning for a few minutes.

----------


## JP

> I'll tell you after tonight. It does have a test function with it and it picked up all my movements when I tested it this morning for a few minutes.



It says in the application description that it takes a night to configure to your body movements and sleep cycle, keep that in mind when judging it.

----------


## JiuJitsuJoe

> It says in the application description that it takes a night to configure to your body movements and sleep cycle, keep that in mind when judging it.



Juvenilepunk, when I meant that the accelerometer worked and was able to pick up my movements. I will have to wait and see until after tonight to see if the app can actually graph my sleep cycles, as you said.

----------


## JiuJitsuJoe

So I just Woke up and checked the results for the first night. Minor problem something hit the roof and woke me up which caused me to move which in turn tricked the phone into thinking I was coming out of REM sleep phrase. You can see this in the graph, It's woken me up when I'm in deep sleep.

I was having a dream but completely forgot it when I started checking the results on my IPhone. Anyway here is the graph. I'll post again after tonight's sleep.

-----
Went to bed / woke up: 9:47 / 4:08
Total time: 6h 21m

Analysis made by the Sleep Cycle iPhone app.

My sleep graph for the entire night:

sleepgraph1.jpg


Sent from my iPhone

----------

